# Has anyone ridden the 2014 TCR SLR yet?



## riderrider (Sep 24, 2013)

Any first impressions?

Comparison to the Defy Advanced would be appreciated as well!

Thanks.


----------



## riderrider (Sep 24, 2013)

Just found this article on the SLR:

Test Lab: Giant TCR SLR 1 | Bicycling Australia


----------

